# topaz procedure



## jessieindiego (Feb 20, 2008)

can some one help shed some light on this procedure...what code should i be useing?


----------



## reichtina320 (Feb 25, 2008)

This is what I found out about the TOPAZ procedure:

The TOPAZ MicroDebrider is a wand-like device about the diameter of a pencil tip. Through a small incision, generally an inch in length, the physician applies the device to the problem tendon for multiple 500 millisecond intervals of treatment. By combining low temperature radiofrequency energy with saline, a charged plasma gas is formed at the tip of the TOPAZ wand and is precisely directed into and through the damaged tissues. From start to finish, the whole process takes less than 20 minutes. 


However, I had a hard time finding a code and with further research it sounds as if this is a low extracorporeal shockwave for ortho (also found information on the web).  If this is the case you may want to look at cat III code 0019t.

Hope this helps!

Tina


----------



## mbort (Feb 25, 2008)

since there is an actual incision with the Topaz, would the cat III code really apply?  I do not see an incision in the lay description for that code.


----------



## reichtina320 (Feb 25, 2008)

Ah yes, I see what you mean.

Well maybe it would be the unlisted number for that section.

sorry I couldn't be of more help.

Tina


----------



## reichtina320 (May 20, 2008)

*TOPAZ update*

Hello,

I am currently reading an orthopedic coding guide and it has an excerpt from an AAOS question:

summary:
recently started doing modified lateral epicondylar release using TOPAZ thermal cuatery device........

summary of answer:
This is an extensor origin detachment for lateral epicondylitis, 24358.  The method of tissue dissection or cutting is not relevant.  It is the physicians work not the tool that is being reimbursed.

This is from the AAOS Bulletin in April 2006.

Hope this helps those who were looking for information.

thanks


----------



## dfrender (Mar 30, 2009)

*Topaz*

Our office is still debating the use of Topaz - speaking with their rep - there is not a code for coblation - he suggest the unlisted code. I'm still not sure our surgery was a tendon coblation of the archilles tendon.

Dee Frender
Tacoma Chapter


----------

